# Front Speaker Question



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, first off, what size our are front speakers. I am looking to replace just the front ones this weekend. I want to do the whole car but i am restricted with money right now. I also was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to which speakers i should go with. What do all you guys have in your car right now and how do they sound. Thanks alot


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

6 1/2" components in the front doors. I have ALPINE SPR-17S components up front. I picked 'em up new off of ebay for under $130. Sound is excellent!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Yup, we got 6.5" woofers in the front doors and 1" tweeters in the dash so for best sound go with a 6.5" component system. I went with the Polk MOMO MMC6500, they retail for $349 but you can find them cheaper though. I only paid $170 though cause I worked for Circuit City and Polk offers a direct from vendor purchase program so I saved like 60%!!


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

so the front speakers are 6 1/2", because i read in another thread that they were 6", will i have to make a modification to get the 6 1/2"s to fit?


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> so the front speakers are 6 1/2", because i read in another thread that they were 6", will i have to make a modification to get the 6 1/2"s to fit?


They are 6 1/2's and will drop right in with no modification.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

If you are not planing to change your factory HU and are just wanting to install better sounding speakers, then you need to replace them with 2-ohm speakers such as the Infinity Reference speakers or the JBL GTO speakers... They will dramatically improve the sound of your factory system...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

did you just change the door speakers??? Leave the rears and dash speaks???
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

silversport said:


> did you just change the door speakers??? Leave the rears and dash speaks???
> Thanks,
> Bill


No, I replaced the door speakers, the dash tweeters and the rear speakers. I did not replace the factory subs... I just turned up the gain for those... In my opinion, you really don't have to replace the rear speakers... those are more or less just for fill...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

cool...thanks,
Bill


----------



## stickpony (Oct 26, 2008)

u-got-gto said:


> If you are not planing to change your factory HU and are just wanting to install better sounding speakers, then you need to replace them with 2-ohm speakers such as the Infinity Reference speakers or the JBL GTO speakers... They will dramatically improve the sound of your factory system...


does that mean the door speakers are 2 ohm, the dash tweeters are 2 ohm, AND the rear side panel speakers are 2 ohm? or are the tweeters and the front door speakers together drawing a 2 ohm load from the amp?

i want to keep the factory tweeter and replace just the front door speakers in my '06. are the door speakers themselves 2 ohm?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes each speaker (door) would be 2 Ohms. thats just the rating of resistance between 2 points. IMO the higher the Ohm, the better sound quality youre gunna get. 

For those of you who replaced youre tweeters in your dash, how hard was that? does the cover just "pop" off? Im going to replace all of the speakers in the car and take out the Stock subs and build my own custom fiberglass box with 2 10s and possibly an amp rack.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Yes each speaker (door) would be 2 Ohms. thats just the rating of resistance between 2 points. IMO the higher the Ohm, the better sound quality youre gunna get.
> 
> For those of you who replaced youre tweeters in your dash, how hard was that? does the cover just "pop" off? Im going to replace all of the speakers in the car and take out the Stock subs and build my own custom fiberglass box with 2 10s and possibly an amp rack.


You have to remove the dash/defrost trim thats near the window and the transition vent for the door. Off the top of my head you have to pull down the fuse panel and glove box door. You should see some screws to remove that side trim. After you remove that trim you should see a screw near the top that is to remove the dash/defrost trim.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I just spoke to Polk and their MM series are rated at 2.7ohms.

Does anyone know if this will be a problem with our 2ohm system?

Also, where are the factory amps located?


----------

